# Purple w/a punch of green



## MACFreak (Dec 28, 2007)

I used:
Face:Maybelline Matte Mouse in Natural Beige
        NYColorsowder for set
        MAC E/S 4 the Brows:Corduroy
Brushed:Essence of Beauty Foundation Brush
MAC Brushes:116,217,219,239,242,252,266,275
Eyes:MAC E/Saint Pot:Bare Study,Parfait Amour,Satellite 
Dreams,Swimming,Wonderstruck,Piggie:Vanilla,CCB:Hu  sh
Lips:Sephoraink





Start w/clean Face. Missing pix r:Me applying my foundation 



Then u use ur Powder 2 set the foundation



























































































Cuz my pix & txt rnt matching up w/each other i thought mayb I do it like so.I do apologize in advance 4 this:
Then ur gonna apply CCB:Hush to ur lids
Followed by applying Paint Pots:Bare Study to ur entire lid
Ur gonna take ur 239 bursg & tap it into ur Parfait Amour & apply it to ur lids like so
Then ur gonna take ur 275 brush & dip it into Satelite Dreams
On top of ur Parfait Amour your gonna take the Piggie:Violet 
Take ur 252 brush & dip into Vanilla Piggie to ur brow as a highlight
Take ur 239 pencil brush & dip it into Wonderstruck e/s(if u dont have this color u can leave this part out) & line it to ur waterlines like so 
Take the same brush & now dip it into Swimming e/s & apply it on top of the Wonderstruck
Prep + Prime ur lashes
now as that dries Apply ur brow color to ur brows 2 fill them in.Im using Corduroy
Now that the P+P is dry apply ur Mascarra:Im using Clinqiue's Black[/color][/size][/font][/size][/size][/size]


----------



## MACFreak (Dec 28, 2007)

I hope u guyz enjoy it.I had lots of fun doing this look


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2007)

really pretty! i love the colour combination


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 28, 2007)

Great color combo!  What a fun look!


----------



## Loveleighe (Dec 28, 2007)

i absolutely love that purple on you and i love how bright the green shows


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 28, 2007)

Hot colors!  They look great together.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 28, 2007)

The colors look awesome together!  Great job!


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2007)

awesome color choice =]


----------



## tchristi (Jan 27, 2008)

great combo the colors rock


----------

